# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  7 декабря Казахстан примет TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013

## Labs

Международный киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 пройдет в «Южной столице» Казахстана – Алматы. 7 декабря ТРЦ «Прайм Плаза» станет местом киберспортивных сражений по дисциплинам: World of Tanks, League of Legends, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


Крупнейший киберспортивный фестиваль СНГ продолжает свое шествие по странам союзных республик. На этот раз состязания лучших киберспортсменов пройдут в Казахстане, в городе Алматы. 7 декабря любителей и профессионалов компьютерных игр ждут увлекательные поединки на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013.

На киберфестивале будут представлены дисциплины, любимые всеми поклонниками киберспорта: World of Tanks, League of Legends, Dota 2 и Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. Для посетителей фестиваля также будет организован мини-чемпионат по консольным играм.

«В этом году  TECHLABS CUP перешел на новый формат проведения киберфестиваля и 7 декабря мы готовы продемонстрировать зрителям в Казахстане настоящее шоу. Сильнейшие участники, зрелищные битвы и многочисленные подарки от партнеров фестиваля – вот, что ждет посетителей TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 в Казахстане» – прокомментировал Алексей Бурдыко, генеральный директор TECHLABS CUP.

Киберфестиваль TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 пройдет 7 декабря в ТРЦ «Прайм Плаза» – Алматы. Вход свободный.

В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup разыгрывает ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

